

Clojure on Coils - elwell
http://coils.cc/coils/index.html

======
zubairq
Hi author here again. You are the second person to have posted this to hacker
news in the last week. To be honest I don't expect Coils to any traction as it
is just a framework I built for myself, and it only supports databases instead
of NoSql systems. But I am happy someone likes it! Thanks

